# Our newest additions



## Snowrider25 (Oct 10, 2008)

Pics are about two weeks old, but these are the newest family members :biggrin:


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My goodness they are gorgeous! I may just have to look into this breed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful! Look like quite the personality too!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I like how laid back that second one looks, bet it is not laid back though!


----------



## Snowrider25 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> My goodness they are gorgeous! I may just have to look into this breed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you :smile:

It's definitely worth looking into the breed. It seems like not enough people give Siberians a look when they are considering a dog, especially the rescue dogs. They are a wonderful breed, full of personality and love. They're certainly not for everyone, but if you're active, they are certainly worth a look. :smile:

Oh yes, they are quite strong willed as well, so it takes a bit of patience to train the little guys. It's worth it though :smile:


----------

